# Jay-walking is dangerous in NYC



## The_Traveler (May 21, 2015)




----------



## snowbear (May 21, 2015)

Gotta keep those streets safe for the cars!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 21, 2015)

That is was what surprised me when in NYC, cops everywhere & some looking like they were part of a swat team.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 21, 2015)

Two things regarding this photo, In Ireland the drivers expect people to jay walk, Two I have the same work trousers as that guy with the  assault rifle.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 21, 2015)

Not used to seeing that type of exchange with cops these days.  Must be the suit.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 21, 2015)

are jack boots part of the typical uniform or is the guy on the left a motorbike  cop or something


----------



## bribrius (May 21, 2015)

they look too well armed. Time to cut the funding. 
All that aside,
really cool photo lew...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 21, 2015)

Sir if you jay walk,you will force me to shoot you with my AR-15 But officer, the guy over there with the camera will shoot you shooting me.Nice shot.Guy in the suit looks like a Detective.


----------



## pgriz (May 21, 2015)

So were these dudes practicing to repel an invasion?    They probably heard that the Canadians are massing on the border.  At the last count, we managed to get 90% of the population within 50 miles of the border.  And no-one noticed (yet).


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 21, 2015)

militarize the police much lately NYC?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 21, 2015)

At least they're smiling.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 23, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> At least they're smiling.



And from my experience, (mostly in Manhattan  and a bit around the Brooklyn bridge) very helpful and quite friendly.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 23, 2015)

NYC did suffer  911.  And it continues to be the chief target for future terrorism.  Having said that, it is the safest big city in America; a wonderful place to visit.  Great people and great for photography and lots of other things.   And yes, the cops and people are friendly.

(Disclosure: I'm an ex-New Yorker.)

Lew:  The guy in the middle looks like a detective; the left cop a motorcycle officer.  Where did you shoot this; what's the story?


----------



## unpopular (May 23, 2015)

love all this passive politics!

"I think the police are overly armed. That guy has a nice suit."


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2015)

This was right in front of St Pat's Cathedral on 5th Ave in NYC on a Sunday morning.
There was some event and limousines were just clearing away as I sat down.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 23, 2015)

unpopular said:


> love all this passive politics!
> 
> "I think the police are overly armed. That guy has a nice suit."



Sadly, Slsome people are incapable of doing anything without injecting politics into it.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 23, 2015)

Ah yes, St. Pats.  Well, some of their congregants can be pretty dangerous.  Especially on Sunday.


----------

